# Visiting Santa Rosa this weekend, any group rides on Saturday?



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm going to be up in Santa Rosa this weekend, and want to know if there are any group rides on Saturday I could jump into. Any suggestion?

I tried Googling, but I wasn't successful in finding any.

Thanks


----------



## DBT (Oct 31, 2008)

*Windsor?*

A few miles north, I found this one in Windsor: Rides and Events - Windsor Bicycle Center | Windsor, CA

I don't know if they ride every Saturday, but worth a call. Decent little shop from my minor dealings with them (I spent a little time in town)

I didn't see any rides listed, but you might try Norcal Bike Sport: NorCal Bike Sport

They are a big sponsor of Levi's Gran Fondo.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Pick one that ends up at Russian River Brewing.


----------



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Not sure about rides, but hit up Worth our Weight for breakfast. Great food and great mission.


----------

